# Jumpers, this will make you angry



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Now, I have never rode English and only been over a few small cross-rails in my life but I have enough common sense to know this man needs to go back over the basics.​ 
The horse in this video, as you will see, is worth more than its weight in gold for what it has to put up with. ​ 
You are going to have to watch it on Youtube since the user banned embedding.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Fugly posted that on her blog this is what she had to say...

"
I think most of you saw this but I’m still getting a million e-mails about it so I guess I will post it as a main entry anyway:




Allegedly it was some kind of competition where polo players and jumpers switched horses, but I still have a hard time believing that. Most polo players, unless they are middle aged beginners, are good riders who would have little difficulty learning to jump. This guy actually looks like he’s trying to take flight. WTF?
Poor horse. I’d love to hear the whole story behind it, or what the rider said about it!:"

Others say the dude is half paralized.... but I have no clue what to think. He just looks plain drunk to me.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Ah yes this video, i do believe some had already posted this video, But that pony, oh my has to endure alot. the guy really just DOES NOT know how to jump. Poor Wee Pony lol .


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I get this is an interesting video, but I think people are overreacting. Yes, he is a bad rider. In fact, he is extremely bad. However, nothing disastrous happened. Do I approve of this kind of riding? Absolutely not, I certainly hope he will not be jumping until he learns to correct himself. But I think there are more important matters that the horse world should be more concerned about. To me, this situation is like that of a popular celebrity topic on CNN. Sure it's interesting, but I think there is a lot of news that is far more worthy of widespread attention and concern.


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 9, 2009)

I thought the title of the video looked familiar. If the horse wasn't hurt, I think it's fine, as long as the rider doesn't plan on continuing the jump like he did. Honestly, I burst out laughing when I first watched it.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, the guy CLEARLY has some form of riding training because if he couldn't ride at all, he would've fallen straight off. He rode around without stirrups quite alot without falling around at all ( excluding in front of, over and just after jumps).

I would say that he had NEVER jumped before though. Just because you can ride doesn't mean you can automatically jump.

Poor horse though, when he stopped, it was REALLY rider error and he DEFINITELY did not deserve to be smacked for it! And even if he did, you should smack a horse directly after the "offense" occured, not 5 mins later. That poor horse had no idea why he was being punished! (My rule of thumb is to give the horse the benefit of the doubt for the first stop, because they USUALLY stop due to rider error, I then make SURE I am riding correctly and if they then stop a second time and I am sure I was riding properly, I smack them).

LOVELY little horse though!! So scopey and HONEST!!!!!!

This is why I don't let ANYONE but me on my horses!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Someone on Fugly's blog said the rider was partially paralyzed from the waist down, and used a walker when not riding. I don't know if it's true or not - you could clearly see him lift himself out of the saddle before some of the jumps.

That horse has the patience of a saint, in any case!


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I was laughing through the video. Sorry but I thought the guy was helarious.. While he certainly can't ride he did not fall off even with all the air between him and the saddle and the lack of stirrups.
As for hurting the horse I got the impression she had a very hard mouth and the few whip smacks wouldn't hurt her all that much. Watch any horse race and you see alot worse.
I was really hoping to see the guy and horse part company:lol::lol:


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

^
^
Plus, why would he be jumping huge jumps if he was that paralyzed? 
He was lifting himself before the jumps, so I don't believe it.

Amazing horse! I would have bucked him off! xD


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

oh dear i know someone who actually rides like that.
even at the begging the horse does not look happy and after the first jump im suprised the horse didnt just throw him off. ahh and then landing on the horses neck poor thing. and whiping the horse isnt going to improve his riding  not the best rider poor horse must have had a sore back 
i think he just need to jump a little smaller untill he gets used to the idea


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

roro said:


> I get this is an interesting video, but I think people are overreacting. Yes, he is a bad rider. In fact, he is extremely bad. However, nothing disastrous happened. Do I approve of this kind of riding? Absolutely not, I certainly hope he will not be jumping until he learns to correct himself. But I think there are more important matters that the horse world should be more concerned about. To me, this situation is like that of a popular celebrity topic on CNN. Sure it's interesting, but I think there is a lot of news that is far more worthy of widespread attention and concern.


neither are a lot of things on this forum, i think they are just for fun...


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i agree wiht rios dad. hehe and ya if i was the horse i probably would of bucked him off lol. But i agree that horse is a saint.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

It says that it has been banned when I tried


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

**** omg. I'm sorry but I laughed really hard. That HAD to hurt the guy. Did you see when he lost the stirrup and landed.. in front of the saddle. Oh god, ow. ****. The horse didn't seem to be in any real pain from what I could see, and the guy could obviously ride very well just.. when it came to the jumps he was like OH GOD WHAT DO I DO *superman*.

How I love people.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I had to laugh to, I can't believe that he stayed on. Poor poor pony though.


----------

